# WebCam Software / Webcam



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

With my new Windows 7 laptop, my very old webcam... is not supported very well. 

So I am considering going with one of the newer HD Logitech Cams (or maybe Microsofts).

With that, I am curious if anyone has upgraded to one of these newer HD WebCams, and if they are any decent...

I have to get one so I can chat back with the family when I travel.
They will be using Windows 7 as well, but that system has an integrated cam.

Another question, what softwre are peopel out there using to chat with?

Before, when we had the iMac... I would use iChat... good experience with it, and was very clean.

Skype though has been garabage for us (the free versions), and I can't just bring myself to pay for it... when it has been pretty bad for video conferencing in our experience.

Any other packages out there?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm surprised your laptop doesn't have a built-in webcam. But that's neither here or there. I've actually found skype to be the best of the video chat alternatives; sadly everything else is worse.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I use a Microsoft Lifecam VX-7000 which has been excellent, but I have got my eye on their new Microsoft Lifecam Cinema... 720P HD and 16x9.

Good Info on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-H5D...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1280858490&sr=8-1

I use the latest beta version of Windows Live Messenger on a Windows 7 64bit PC.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm surprised your laptop doesn't have a built-in webcam. But that's neither here or there. I've actually found skype to be the best of the video chat alternatives; sadly everything else is worse.


It would have added another 1 month to the delivery time of the system (which was already nearly 2 months from when we ordered).

Plus I am not a fan of the integrated ones, hard to position for good picture at times... or when I want to record/broadcast something else that is not in the direction of the keyboard.

Maybe I'll give Skype another chance.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I just got a new webcam and was curious to know what's a good software to use to make videos - like ones to upload on youtube or send to people? TYIA


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It would have added another 1 month to the delivery time of the system (which was already nearly 2 months from when we ordered).
> 
> Plus I am not a fan of the integrated ones, hard to position for good picture at times... or when I want to record/broadcast something else that is not in the direction of the keyboard.
> 
> Maybe I'll give Skype another chance.


I have no direct experience but a friend used Skype for videochats with her niece who was on an extended trip to Thailand and was well satisfied with the service.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a Logitech HD vid camera and it works just fine. I also use the logictech software that came with it. You can send a invite to friends to download the software and it has worked on a Acer and Dell Laptop with built in webcams with no problems at all. 

I am using windows 7 with the software. 

The camera that I have has pan and zoom feature and has a mode that follows your face.


----------

